# Creating a Custom Brand



## FishGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought I had seen somewhere on this forum a topic about branding our creations. Couldn't find it - maybe it was just my imagination? Anyway, I'd like to put a brand on the works I create. Just trying to figure out the best way to do this. Any suggestions?

Here is the logo I've created.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

My first thought is that the letter shapes are too fine for wood. Really thin lines and serifs. I can't think of any easy way to ensure that the tiny gap where the B hooks over the bottom curve of the S would come out clear, or at least stay that way for very long.

One thing I have considered is to use a solution of sal ammoniac, aka ammonium chloride, and paint images with it. From what I've read, when a heat gun is used on the treated surface, the chemical decomposes, and leaves a hydrochloic acid on the wood, which burns in. Aside from finding no local source for the chemical, every picture I've seen from when it is used to do wood burning shows an image that is too blurry at the edges to make the logo you propose clear.

Sorry, not much help.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I would think letters on a clear vinyl backing would be workable..And use spray adhesive to make it permanent..


----------



## FishGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I'll figure something out. As the saying goes, Necessity is he Mother of Invention!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I would like to make a branding iron -- you could probably do that with your design.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Pipe makers get custom stamps made for their work. I think gdemby is right. It would take some pretty large letters to get the detail in your design the way it is now. Your letters are about an inch tall on my screen and I can barely see the gap.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Was this what you were looking for?

http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/980-makers-mark/

I use a wood burner and on occasion a fine tipped felt pen.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I use a wood burner to discreetly burn my initials and date on my pieces. I try to keep my mark small and in a place that will not detract from the piece.


----------



## FishGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

Sean - Yes that is the thread I was looking for - Thanks for sharing. I may have to go back to the drawing board and come up with an easier brand that can be burned into the wood.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't see much of a problem burning that emblem into your sticks? Looks fairly simple you'll just maybe have to pick a consistent location as Mark mentioned so it won't affect the look of the piece. I'm not much of a burner/artist so I practiced on a separate piece of wood to get the feel and look I was after.

Sean


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

If money were no object, I'd go here and send them a graphic for the logo I have in mind.

http://www.rockler.com/project-supplies/wood-branding-irons

The size of lettering and logo could be a problem.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are awesome brands there CAS, thanks for the link.

Sean


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm still hoping to find someone who has bought one, before I risk $300. Started a new topic, hoping to find feedback.

Rockler requires a 600 dpi image. MS PowerPoint and their presentation program won't do that. I've had some recommendations for free software that might work, but freeware worries me.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have seen some small branding irons on pinterest. One is a modified Bick lighter. Just do a search for branding irons.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Due to my lack of impulse control, I've ordered the one from Rockler. It will take some time for them to make the custom brand. I'll post when I know how well it works.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes please do.


----------



## FredB (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is another way of branding our creations.http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/1626-logo-on-stick-a1small/

That is way the I do it. It is a bit expensive though.

Fred


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

What else can you tell us? Where do you have the medallions made? What is the machine in your photos?


----------



## FredB (Oct 17, 2016)

I had the medallions made at http://www.nwtmint.com/

and that photo is a Ram O Z Plus Micromotor https://www.treelineusa.com/power-carving/electric/oz-plus-micromotor.html

I hope this helps, if you need more Info just let know, glad to help you out.

Fred

ps

The OZ plus is the best carving tool you could ever use!!


----------



## FredB (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is a couple you could try.

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/1650-logo-for-member-b7/

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/1642-logo-for-member-c3/


----------

